# Verkaufe PS3 Super Slim + FIFA 13  [eBay]



## Bananaface (23. August 2014)

Liebe Community,
ich verkaufe gerade bei eBay meine 1 Jahr alte PS3 mit FIFA 13.
Wer Interesse hat kann ja mal mitbieten.
$$$ PS3 Play Station Superslim 500 GB + 1 Spiel Fifa 13 $$$ 711719279839 | eBay

Liebe Grüße Bananaface


----------

